# Do Your Grandchildren Know You.



## Jules (May 29, 2022)

Do you know your grandchildren and do they know you.  Started thinking about this after reading the thread asking if we knew our grandparents.  How old are your grandchild, not specifically, just ballpark.  It seems like many of our grandparents died before we got to know them.  We generally live longer now so the years may be available.  

My youngest is 12 and the oldest 22.  Between my husband & me, we have 9.  Because they live at a distance we rarely see them so don’t know them and obviously they don’t really know us.  I wonder what they’d say about us.


----------



## Lee (May 29, 2022)

I never had kids so no grandkids. My hubby had two sons neither of which bother so we never got to know the grands.....that's sad but ok with us, we adopted cats.

To those of you blessed with the grands, cherish them, I envy you.


----------



## Serenity4321 (May 29, 2022)

I do not have grandchildren and more than once have been offered sympathy for not having any. I always laugh and say since I do not know what I am missing I am fine with the fact. That is really how I feel I and am very happy for all the grandparents who enjoy their grandchildren and I wish them all the best of everything. I never longed for grandchildren and respect my children's decisions, though at times I feel sorry for them since they will not have the joys I have with my children.


----------



## oldman (May 29, 2022)

I like the fact that we have grandchildren to carry on our name and to also be able to pass on our assets. Our grandchildren have brought us a lot of joy. We have been very lucky that they never got mixed up with drugs or alcohol. No, they are not perfect, but they have made us happy and proud.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

No Grandchildren.. it is a sadness to me...


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

Jules said:


> Do you know your grandchildren and do they know you.  Started thinking about this after reading the thread asking if we knew our grandparents.  How old are your grandchild, not specifically, just ballpark.  It seems like many of our grandparents died before we got to know them.  We generally live longer now so the years may be available.
> 
> My youngest is 12 and the oldest 22.  Between my husband & me, we have 9.  Because they live at a distance we rarely see them so don’t know them and obviously they don’t really know us.  I wonder what they’d say about us.


Don't you zoom with them or face-time ?


----------



## Jules (May 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Don't you zoom with them or face-time ?


Very rarely.  You actually have to know someone already to make the connections.


----------



## Teacher Terry (May 29, 2022)

I have 3 sons but no grandchildren. I am fine with it.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 29, 2022)

I only had 3 kids but I have 8 grandchildren. We're close, but one of them moved to Kentucky a few years ago, one to Texas this year, and one moved to the Los Angeles area soon after she got married. As a result, I rarely get to see my great-grandkids but we face-time on my phone (my computer doesn't have a camera).


----------



## Pepper (May 29, 2022)

My grandson is four.  I was an old grandma.  We know & love each other and I refuse to die until I know he will know me even better and think about me when I'm no longer with him.  In that way I'll never die, as long as he remembers me.


----------



## jujube (May 29, 2022)

My granddaughter is 30.  My step granddaughters are 30 and 26.  My "inherited" granddaughters are 6 and 9.  My great-granddaughters are 2 and 6.

They all know me very well.  I babysit a lot and love every minute (OK, *most* every minute) of it.   They're either making me young again or they're putting me in an early grave.

It would kill me to be without them.


----------



## Kika (May 29, 2022)

I have 2 granddaughters; one is 19 & one turned 21 today.  They live several hours away, so we don't really see each other in person much, but we text, call, email, facetime often.  I'll be moving closer to them at the end of this year, and I am so looking forward to seeing them often.


----------



## Blessed (May 29, 2022)

I have one grandson, he is going to be 9 this summer.  He knows me very well as lived with me for 3 1/2 years.  He came and spent the night on friday so he folks could go out to a concert.  I adore him!! I always tell him thank you for staying the night, come see me soon.


----------



## Don M. (May 29, 2022)

We're lucky in that our immediate family is all fairly close by.  Our oldest Granddaughter lives just 15 miles away, and is a registered nurse.  My wife was the family "day care" center when the little ones were growing up when we all lived in Kansas City, and that created some close bonds for us all.  Now, all but one daughter/son-in-law have left the city, and moved to these rural areas....so frequent visits are easy for everyone.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (May 29, 2022)

Our grandchildren are 8 and 5.  My wife grew up overseas and, while she knew her grandparents, she never had that much time or relationship with them, (or aunts, uncles, cousins, etc.).  Once we had kids, she said that when retirement comes we are moving to wherever the grandkids are so we can be part of their life and they will know who we are.  We did just that. I tell people that we didn't move to Florida just because that's what old people do.   We are thoroughly enjoying T-ball games, school functions, and just generally being able hang out with them.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 29, 2022)

I have 3 precious Grandchildren. My Son has 2 boys ages 26yrs old and 24yrs old and my daughter has a 12yr old little girl. I talk to all of them every day.


----------



## Gary O' (May 29, 2022)

Do Your Grandchildren Know You.​They better

We raised a few of the 17 we have

Everbody keeps coming over...getting into my stuff

Can't wait 'till they take care of *me*
I plan to give 'em hell


----------



## Judycat (May 30, 2022)

My youngest son's children know me as grandma. My oldest son's youngest child asked who I was, so I said I'm your grandma. His other grandma was sitting next to me and almost fell off her chair, so I giggled and told him that I'm his dad's mom. Five years old, he got this wise look on his face and nodded. That woman is so possessive of her "family". Thankfully I am free. When I show up at birthday parties, at least everyone knows I'm there because I want to be there.


----------



## Wontactmyage (May 30, 2022)

No children so no grandchildren and feel I have missed nothing. My sister said the craziness stops with her so no children from her. I did have the most wonderful Grandparents on both sides. I can not give enough accolades to them.


----------



## feywon (May 30, 2022)

I only have the one grandson, Liam. When he was born.and his first 2 years they lived in Denver, Co. And we were in Laramie, WY-- a 3+ hour drive we often met halfway in Ft Collins, Co. And a couple of times a year they came up to Laramie for a weekend.

Liam was diagnosed as on the autism spectrum at age two.  They moved to Mesa, AZ at beginning of 2011 for DIL's job. A visit in 2011 reminded me AZ too hot for me. We moved to Northern NM after i retired to be closer. 8-9 hr drive. See him once a year, talk on phone.  With therapy.he regained verbal.skills.

End of June they will be here for a week. Even when little, and after he stopped speaking clearly he  knew i had different house rules than his parents, and respected that. He is constantly thinking, often aloud and has some interesting thoughts, but he still needs to learn that since he often talks aloud to himself it is important for him to let people know up front when addressing them instead of waiting till he's upset they're not answering him. I talked to my son about the importance of them working toward that behavioral goal too.  We'll see when they come.

One of my Christmas gifts to him in 2021 was a pair of notebooks and assortment of color pencils because he often draws and writes a bit about his ideas-- but usually on scraps whatever is handy-- i wanted to encourage him to put them in one place and even wrote that suggestion in one of the notebooks.  We'll see.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2022)

I fell in love with my 2 oldest grandsons over 20yrs ago when they were BIKERS.


----------



## Colleen (May 30, 2022)

Yes...4 but don't know them and they don't know us. My son and his ex have 2, ages 19 and 18, who have been kept from us by their mother ever since they were born. Also, my hubby's middle son has 2 and his wife didn't like us and thought her husband's family should just go away and not come back...so we did. Those kids must be almost teenagers by now. The last time we saw them was when we went to CA (that's where they live) for my hubby's 70th birthday and we took everyone to Disneyland. The oldest boy (he was about 5 at the time) was so rude to us and was never corrected by his parents that we didn't care if we ever saw him again. We never met his younger brother because he was born a couple years later.

Funny story about when we went to CA....we were supposed to stay with his middle son and his wife and get to know the kid. When we got to their house, we found out that the wife had sold the bed in the spare bedroom and had put an inflatable mattress on the floor for us. She didn't have a thing in the house to make any meals, so we took hubby's son grocery shopping and I ended up cooking all the time we were there, which was only a couple days. We'd had it by then and went to hubby's daughter's house to stay the rest of the time. It was a miserable trip.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2022)

Is it ok if I hit my husband over the head ? For over a week that I have been looking for a picture of my ex-daughter-in-law when she was a child. She means a lot to me and so does the picture. She was that age the first time I saw her at her Aunts. In, later years my son met her, fell in love, and got married. Sadly they divorced, but I still love her like a daughter. She did a remarkable job raising my grandsons. My husband knows I have been going crazy looking for the picture. He just said "Oh I think I have a copy on my phone" He did and he sent it to me, Is it ok after all this time I hit him on the head?


----------



## TC Steve (Jun 1, 2022)

5 grand children and one on the way. Ages 5 to 5 months. We have a relationship with all of them.  Just spent the holiday weekend together.
2 live in the same town, 2 and one on the way live 2 hours away and the 5 month old is 3 hours away. We have more toys in our house now than when we were raising our kids.


----------

